# Making an "Edge Slicker"



## Scooley01 (Feb 16, 2012)

My boss knows I have a lathe and do pens.  His hobby is leatherworking...today he asked me if I could try to make him an "edge slicker."  Apparently, that is this:







This particular picture says it's designed to chuck into a hand drill, but he mentioned using it in a dremel, which I imagine would need a much smaller shaft.

I'm not 100% sure where to begin.  So far, I've only made pens on my lathe...if I could drill a 1/4" hole in this so it would fit on my mandrel, I could definitely make it (As you can see, it's simple!), but I'm not sure if drilling that big of a hole would keep you from using it in a dremel. 

Any thoughts on this?  How can I make one of these using what I have, or would I need to get some sort of jawed chuck/collet?


----------



## 76winger (Feb 16, 2012)

Maybe just a jacobs chuck to hold it by the bolt. You wouldn't need much!


----------



## warreng8170 (Feb 16, 2012)

For the dremel size, just drill your 1/8th hole and mount it between centers. You should be able to get enough pressure. Any divots you make with the centers would be covered by the washer when you put it all together.


----------



## nava1uni (Feb 16, 2012)

If I were going to do it.  I would use a chuck, drill the hole and then make a jam chuck with a tenon to fit the hole and use a 60 degree drive center in the tail stock to support it while you turn the shape and finish the ends.  I do handles for many things this way and it works very well.  Once you get the shape and the ends completed you can sand the ends of it off the lathe.


----------



## randywa (Feb 16, 2012)

I believe he wants to burnish the edges. My neighbor, a saddle maker had something similar. He had made the body on his in 2 peices. That way he could put narrow shims in the center for thicker leather. His shaft was 1/4 al;l thread, and he kept it on the oldest drill press I've ever seen.


----------



## studioso (Feb 16, 2012)

Dell 1/8" hole, mount. Between spur center and live center. No spur center? Put the bolt in place, with washers and nut, the way it will be used eventually, mount in Jakob chuk.


----------



## Scooley01 (Feb 16, 2012)

That's one thing I'm not clear on: That example I found online is using a bolt...but he wants to use a dremel.  What size bolt needs to be in there for it to mount to a dremel?


----------



## yort81 (Feb 16, 2012)

I might be blowing smoke...and if i am...i beg your forgivness....  But dont dremel's spin upwards of 35,000 rpm on the high side....and maybe around 18,000 on the low side....  I wonder if wood can withstand that kind of force... and if not.......


----------



## GoatRider (Feb 17, 2012)

yort81 said:


> I might be blowing smoke...and if i am...i beg your forgivness....  But dont dremel's spin upwards of 35,000 rpm on the high side....and maybe around 18,000 on the low side....  I wonder if wood can withstand that kind of force... and if not.......



25000 on the high side, 1000 on the low. At least for the better ones.


----------

